# BBC: Synth Britannia Documentary



## synthpunk (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## R. Soul (Oct 21, 2017)

Great documentary. 
I wish they had covered the late 80s/early 90s as well with the emergence of sampling, but I guess it would be awkward to only cover Britain then, which was the point of the doc.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 28, 2017)

Such a good documentary.

Most amazing bit... how empty and quiet the streets of London used to be!


----------

